# Woman saves dog by punching black bear in the face?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow... she is lucky the bear didn't come after her!

http://bostonherald.com/news/offbeat/view/20110831woman_saves_small_dog_fudge_by_punching_bear_in_face/


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy Wha!!!!!!!!-----Brave Gal-----We've been baiting for Bear for a week ...No hits yet---Sharon and I have tags for the fall hunt starts Sept 10th-----I'll be checking the Bait tomorrow----Nice bear in my Brothers Raspberry patch day before yesterday. Left his calling card--hope its the Brown color phase that was there last year----I'll punch him in the nose with my T/C contender 375 winchester 12" barrel----SB


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I you do get the chance to pop him in the nose, those rasberry's are good as are thimble berries.

Good luck.

Yeah she scooped up her pooch after popping that bear....I bet that bear was in shock too, or felt lucky that Skip was not on the scene.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep she got away with that one!

Looking forward to hearing about the bear hunt Skip.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love my dogs. They're like my children. Don't know if I could go to that extreme. Knowing me I would. Just glad it all worked out for her and the dog. What a story.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I however would bet to say if that bear stood up with that dog in its mouth and a paw pulled back and ready to swipe she would have been a little less brave .

Just sayin


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

To me it looks like the bear was more surprised by her dumb move and didn't know what to do. Like she said it all happened so fast. I would bet the bear just about fertilized her yard when some person came out of no where and had the guts to come steal his meal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...most likely wow hot dog for dinner !!

Whoa whoa lady....hey what the hll ... lady you r crazy.


----------

